# looking for info about my Huffy Bike



## Newbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I have a Made in England Huffy Bike and was wondering if you could help me I identify its date and such. Im not looking to sell it or even get its value im only looking for info about its age where it came from things of that nature. This is what I have so far it says made in England Huffy, 3 speed handle shift, tire size is 26x1 3/8 rim size EA-3 serial # 1038147. I found it sitting in the back of my Grand parents garage and I am just trying to find out all I can about it. My grand father doesn't remember where he got it, but he says he picked it up when he was younger and running scrap metal for people. He says he kept it because it was in to good shape and it would be a shame to send it in for scrap metal.  If you have any info that could help me it would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE! I think I can help you with dating your bike. You mentioned its a British 3 speed so chances are your rear hub is a Sturmey Archer, all the SA hubs have a date code stamped right on the shell. Look for a 4 digit number on the shell, that will be the year, beneath that number you will see another two digit number, that is the month it was built. Good luck with your bike


----------



## wrongway (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey! I have the female version of that bike. Mine's a '64. Want to sell.......?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 20, 2014)

*thanks!*



OldRider said:


> Welcome to the CABE! I think I can help you with dating your bike. You mentioned its a British 3 speed so chances are your rear hub is a Sturmey Archer, all the SA hubs have a date code stamped right on the shell. Look for a 4 digit number on the shell, that will be the year, beneath that number you will see another two digit number, that is the month it was built. Good luck with your bike




Thanks for getting back to me, looks like there is only a 63 and a 12 so that must mean its a 1963 built in December of that year. Or at least I hope that's what it means I'm new to this


----------



## Newbie (Apr 20, 2014)

**



wrongway said:


> Hey! I have the female version of that bike. Mine's a '64. Want to sell.......?




No thanks , I think I will hang on to it for a while its kinda neat having a piece of history. Its got me interested in seeing what else my Grandparents had hiding away.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 29, 2014)

Newbie said:


> No thanks , I think I will hang on to it for a while its kinda neat having a piece of history. Its got me interested in seeing what else my Grandparents had hiding away.




I understand family heirlooms. Have fun with it!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Huffy bought out Raleigh?  I have a perfect one and made it into a picnic bike.  It is in the gallery under oddballs.


----------

